# Reiserute zum Mefo- und Dorschangeln gesucht



## Broiler (18. April 2017)

Hallo, liebe Leute, wir haben uns vom Wohnwagen zum Wohnmobil hin verändert. Das bedeutet, wenn wir "in Familie" an der Küste sind, kann ich nicht immer und unbedingt bis in Laufweite ans Fischwasser fahren bzw. meine Frau wird mir was husten, wenn ich mit dem Wohnmobil immer an "Angelstellen" übernachten möchte. 

Das bedeutet, ich muss mich umstellen und das Fahrrad zur Überbrückung von Strecken nutzen. Wathose und restliches Gerödel kommen in Fahrradtaschen und Rucksack. Dort soll auch die Rute unterkommen, weil ich nicht mit einem so langen Stecken durch die Gegend radeln will.

Will heißen: ich brauch eine Küstenspinn - Reiserute. Das Teil sollte zwischen 2,70m und 3,00m lang sein und ein Wurfgewicht reell bis 40g etwa. 
Mein Preisbudget liegt maximal bei 150 Euro oder knapp drüber. Der Stecken sollte nicht zu schwer sein und ein Transportmaß von 60 cm nicht überschreiten. Beangelt werden soll Meerforelle, Hornhecht und Dorsch vom Ufer aus. Für die Bootsangelei bin ich schon gut ausgerüstet. Das ist aber schwereres Zeug. 
Hat jemand von Euch einen guten Tip für mich? Oder vielelcith selbst schon die eine oder andere Rute mal genutzt? Ich bin wie gesagt dankbar für jeden Hinweis. Unsere Händler in der Nähe haben allesamt ein recht kleines Sortiment, da komme ich nicht recht weiter. Gruss Martin|wavey:


----------



## Pietsch (18. April 2017)

*AW: Reiserute zum Mefo- und Dorschangeln gesucht*

Hallo,
ich benutze auch eine Reiserute, wenn ich mit dem
Fahrrad unterwegs bin.
Habe schon 3-4 verschiedene ausprobiert, aber
die beste die ich finden und mit der ich am besten
mit Ködern zwischen 18 u. 35g klarkomme ist die Rute
Spro Globeetrotter GT Pro 285 MH.
Günstig, kleines Packmaß, leicht und kein Schwabbelstock.
Gruß Peter


----------



## mefofänger (20. April 2017)

*AW: Reiserute zum Mefo- und Dorschangeln gesucht*

habe als zweit rute eine berkley chilli in 3,3m sind drei teile von 1,1m kann man sehr gut mit dem rad oder auch im wohnmobil verstauen habe die rute immer im wohnmobil dabei.und habe da das gleiche problem wie du gehabt. binde die rute seitlich an den rucksack#6mfg mefofänger


----------



## Broiler (21. April 2017)

*AW: Reiserute zum Mefo- und Dorschangeln gesucht*

Danke, da sind ja schon ein paar gute Tips gekommen. Ich werde jetzt mal sehen, was wird. der Markt scheint ja wirklich überschaubar zu sein....


----------



## zulu1024 (22. April 2017)

*AW: Reiserute zum Mefo- und Dorschangeln gesucht*

Ich hätte dir auch die carat spin empfohlen. Aber 60cm und das preislimit,da wird es eng an auswahl. Abu Garcia Diplomat 1004 oder eine verdict travel spin mit weniger wg. Ansonsten eine Tele..#t


----------



## Broiler (23. April 2017)

*AW: Reiserute zum Mefo- und Dorschangeln gesucht*



zulu1024 schrieb:


> Ich hätte dir auch die carat spin empfohlen. Aber 60cm und das preislimit,da wird es eng an auswahl. Abu Garcia Diplomat 1004 oder eine verdict travel spin mit weniger wg. Ansonsten eine Tele..#t



Tele???? Nein, die kommt mir nicht ins Gepäck#d#d, zur Not muss das Limit noch etwas hoch. Mich würde mal interessieren, wie die Chili so von der Aktion her ist. Das Längenmaß der Rute ist ja vielleicht auch nicht unbedingt bindend, ich will sie ja nicht im Flieger mitnehmen. Aber die anderen beiden genannten werde ich mir mal anschauen. Gruss Martin


----------



## zulu1024 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Reiserute zum Mefo- und Dorschangeln gesucht*

Wenn das Transportmaß doch nicht so wichtig ist, dann werfe ich noch die Savage Gear Parabellum CC in den Ring (289cm, 3-teilig, WG 10-35g). Die 3 teilige ist im Vergleich zu den 2 teiligen deutlich schneller und lädt sich Super auf. Hat jedoch genug Sensibilität für eine Meerforelle. Gno und Snap bis 25g handelt sie Perfekt! Meine Lieblingsrute für Dorsch und Spaßrute für Norwegen auf Köhler.


----------



## Colli_HB (24. April 2017)

*AW: Reiserute zum Mefo- und Dorschangeln gesucht*

Ich hab mir eine Daiwa Megaforce Travel bestellt. Sie ist 4 teilig und passt in das Transportrohr von Fliegenruten. Ich gehe gerne mit dem Wind im Rücken los mit der Fliegenrute und zurück gegen den Wind mit der Spinnrute. Daher habe ich mir eine Reisespinnrute gekauft. Sie hat ca. 65 E gekauft und reicht vollkommen.


----------

